# Late Summer and Early Fall New England Beach



## vulch (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey, here are some pictures I've taken recently. The first few are from late August and then there are some from October. They're all from my favorite beach, Rexhame Beach in Marshfield, MA. About 30-45 minutes south of Boston for everyone who has no idea where that is. Some tweaking has been done in photoshop, but not a whole lot, just to compensate for my poor camera. Speaking of my camera, I figured I'd let everyone know that I'm shooting all my photos with the camera feature of my video Panasonic PVGS250 haha. Until I can afford an actual camera, this is what I'm working with. It's kind of nice to be faced with a challenge in photoshop. I enjoy seeing how nicely it can clean up a mediocre photo. Anyways, here ya go. 

I would really appreciate any constructive criticism, the majority of people who have seen thse are just friends from Facebook.

*Summer*

Inside a little grove 






Seagrass by the marsh. Type-o'd my name in the signature, hahaha. Too lazy, oh well.





This was actually 2 summer ago I think





Here's a panorama from that day that I'm pretty proud of. Such an awesome night. 7-8 photos photomerged together. My tripod wasn't cooperating too well so the horizon may be a little skewed.





The river on the other side of the beach dunes.





Surface Tension






*Fall
*





A favorite surf spot of mine in the background.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Nov 1, 2008)

The "surface tension" shot is especially nice! Keep up the good work.


----------

